# Looking for Pedigree Poodle Breeder in Malaysia



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

lucidcupid said:


> Hi... looking for a Pedigree Poodle Breeder in Malaysia.
> 
> Thx.


I took the liberty of removing your email address to protect you from fraudsters. We have had other puppy buyers victimized by scammers. I think a good place to start your search is with your local FCI affiliated kennel club. They should know which breeders have registered litters in your country. dogsmalaysia.my - MKA Portal


----------



## lucidcupid (9 mo ago)

Thank you, I will do that.


----------

